# Whats the biggest climb around here?



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

What is the largest (elevation gain, distance, or grade) climb in the Valley Forge/ west of Philadelphia area?


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

mf9point8 said:


> What is the largest (elevation gain, distance, or grade) climb in the Valley Forge/ west of Philadelphia area?


That would be Valley Forge Mountain - (Mt. Misery, to be specific). If you want to do the "full climb" start at the covered bridge on Yellow Springs road and Rt 252, follow Yellow Springs up to a right on Welsh Valley, then up to the top. Hang a left, another left, up to the sun bowl and the highest point, 670ft for a total elevation gain of 570 in about 3 miles.

But there are lots of roads up VF Mtn. Go to Google maps and look for:
Diamond Rock Rd. 3/4 mile @ 10%
Country Club Rd. 1 mile @ 6%
Howells Hill Rd. 1/2 mile @ 10%
Jug Hollow Rd. 1 mile @ 6%
Clothier Springs Rd. 1.5 mile @ 5%

In the park, there's Mt. Joy, now closed to the summit, but the climb up from rt 252 to the park loop road is a nice 1/2 mile @ 10%

Across the valley, you can climb up Old Eagleschool Road, 1.5 mile @ 6% 

Further west, Flowing Springs Rd. is a nice climb out of Birchrunville. Roughly 1 mile at 10%

Further west, County Park Rd, either direction, to Mt. Pleasant Rd is a nice climb in Warwick. South side is 1/2 mile @ 12+%

North of Rt 23 in the same area, Chestnut Hill Rd takes you to the highest point in Chester County and is gravel across the summit for some extra fun. 1 mile @ 10%

You can keep going a bit further west and climb to the firetower in French Creek. 3/4 mile @ 10%

Then, you can link all of them together, including lots of little climbs in between for a nice century with over 10,000 ft of climbing!

Enjoy.


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I'll try Mt Misery tomorrow AM. I have prob. riden by that road 30 times... never knew it was there.


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Mt. Misery is fun (thanks to farmertan for taking me up it). Wish it was longer though. Diamond Rock is a real ball buster but again not very long. I'm thinking about going out there one of these weekends and just doing laps up Mt. Misery and down Diamond Rock.


----------



## mf9point8 (Jul 17, 2006)

Diamond Rock can be a tough, but it is short. All of the climbs I like going up that side, then I prefer going back down Welsh Valley.

Here is a short loop I made on mapmyride.com. Its a great tool if you havent already found it.


http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/pa/devon/546626786


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

My favorite climb for laps is Jug Hollow.

Up Jug Hollow, right on Country Club and back down the hill (try the sweeping right-hander at 50mph!), right at the light on Valley Park, Right on Jug Hollow and back up. Roughly 3 miles/lap, about 11min each. Do 5 or so as consistently as possible.


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Farmertan said:


> My favorite climb for laps is Jug Hollow.
> 
> Up Jug Hollow, right on Country Club and back down the hill (try the sweeping right-hander at 50mph!), right at the light on Valley Park, Right on Jug Hollow and back up. Roughly 3 miles/lap, about 11min each. Do 5 or so as consistently as possible.


So when are we going??


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

mf9point8 said:


> Here is a short loop I made on mapmyride.com. Its a great tool if you havent already found it.
> 
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/pa/devon/546626786



Thanks for the link, mf9point8. That's a great site.


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

joey1 said:


> So when are we going??


Anytime after your race on the 7th.

For fun, we can do laps until you lap me.


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Farmertan said:


> Anytime after your race on the 7th.
> 
> For fun, we can do laps until you lap me.


Sounds good to me. Or you can be the rabbit. Although with your new 26t I don't know who's going to be chasing who up the hills.


----------

